# LGV What a turn up, yee ha



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Arranging to get my theory test for my LGV when the instructor told me that I ALREADY HAVE class C 

I am confused, the paper bit of my licence has my *CE provisional* entitlement until 4 Dec 2007 as well as my GH (whatever that is)
On my pink plastic bit my *C* entitlement runs out on the 4th Dec 2007 and _I thought this was *provisional* entitlement also_. Turns out, if its on the plastic its entitlement, provisional is on the paper. Spoke to DVLA, gave them my licence no and they say that I have had my C for years. I will have to renew it this Dec and every 5 years thats all.

Thing is, my memory is pretty good *I have not taken a class C test*. but I did take the old HGV3 in 1978 (at least I think it was HGV3 +1978) when I was in the Army to enable me to drive the old 4 tonners, is this how I got the "C"

My pink plastic Licence reads
A 30-09-94 04-03-28
B 10-03-77 04-03-28
BE 10-03-77 04-03-28
B1 30-09-94 04-03-28
C <01-04-91 04-12-07
CE <01-04-91 04-12-07 102
C1E 10-03-77 04-03-28 107
D1 10-03-77 04-03-28 101
D1E 10-03-77 04-03-28 101, 119
fklnp 10-03-77 04-03-28

What do the < on the C and CE entitlement denote

Anyway, cant wait for Newbury now, those >7.5 ton RVs seem much better specced. Wheres that Yorkie bar?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

The +E part is a trailer.

So if you have C, then you could drive vehicles OVER 7.5t. But you would need say the +E part to tow a trailer (over 750 kilos).

The artics you see on the road are C+E, whereas if you wanted to drive a rigid vehcile, then you would only need the cat C.

If you took the old HGV3, then you already have a Cat C?

You say you took the old HGV3 in 1978. I suspect that the reason it is due to run out is because you have a medical due. May I ask how old you are?

Cheers


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

The sign < on your licence denotes earlier than. This means that the date shown has been calculated using the earliest information available. 

I got this information from (INS57P). It is a leaflet from DVLA that I use to check the drivers licence's at work.


Hope this helps you.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

jimjam said:


> What do the < on the C and CE entitlement denote


The < denotes that the entitlement existed before the date of issue of that particular licence.
So it looks as though your C entitlement exists from the time you passed your HGV3 test.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

I think he's nearly 45, what do you say?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Suzy said:


> The sign < on your licence denotes earlier than. This means that the date shown has been calculated using the earliest information available.


IIRC it was around 91 when the old style HGV 1,2,3 was replaced by the newer Cat C + E style setup.

Therefore if you had an old HGV3 license entitlement, it would now show as the new CAT C group. It shows as <91 because that was the earliest possible year you could have gained that catorgory.

Your HGV3 grandfather rights entitled you to the Cat C "upgrade" for free.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Suzy said:


> I think he's nearly 45, what do you say?


That explains it then.

DVLA requires you to take a medical at 45 years old, to retain your HGV (Now LGV) license.

You then take a medical every 5 years until your 65, and then once every year thereafter.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

See here...

http://www.dvla.gov.uk/media/pdf/leaflets/inf4d.pdf

By the way, anyone who is faced with taking a LGV medical...

Some GPs charge quite a high fee for a medical. However the one around the corner might not. You do NOT need to be registered to the practice just to take the LGV medical there.

If your own GP charges some crazy £90 charge then just shop around, find one which only wants say £30 instead 

Cheers


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Suzy said:


> I think he's nearly 45, what do you say?


49, 50 in March next should I have had a medical at 45?


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

jimjam said:


> 49, 50 in March next should I have had a medical at 45?


No.

You have Cat C via grandfather rights don't you? I forgot, that means your first medical will be at 50 not 45  I have just checked mine, and indeed mine also runs out on my 50th birthday. (If you had taken your LGV like say last year, then you'd have to have your first one at 45 instead)

Anyway... the good news is, trot off to a GPs and get a medical... and you have a LGV Cat C license for another 5 years 

(You need to send the medical form thingy and license to DVLA of course)


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*c cat licence*

my husband has the following codes on his licence and he is aged 46 years. he passed his test in 1978 in the army 
the codes are
B,BE,C1,C1E,D,D1,D1E,fklnp
does this means he has hgv rights ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: c cat licence*



redwell said:


> my husband has the following codes on his licence and he is aged 46 years. he passed his test in 1978 in the army
> the codes are
> B,BE,C1,C1E,D,D1,D1E,fklnp
> does this means he has hgv rights ?


No. It's always worth searching Google for stuff like this - you'll find the answers as easy as pie.

See http://www.licencecheck.co.uk/category_codes.php

[** URL corrected - thanks wilecoyote **]

Dougie.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: c cat licence*



asprn said:


> See http://www.licencecheck.co.uk/category_codes.php.


He means..

See http://www.licencecheck.co.uk/category_codes.php

(The dot at the end will break the URL)


----------

